#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Properties in Koh Samui >  >  Looking for 1 or 2 month rental villa in Samui

## nikster

Looking for vacation villa. 30k baht budget. Let me know if you know anything. 

The websites out there are a joke with fantasy prices. I know it's much more reasonable in samui, lots of vacancies..

Going there now, will cruise around a bit but any tips would be appreciated.

----------


## acratch378

Try 853725552, he could help.

----------

